# Travel Case



## MeyMey (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone!
I am trying to decide what kind of travel cage to get for my Hedgie! I would like a soft sided one, that has stiff sides but isn't plastic. Do you think getting one that opens from the top instead of the side do you agree this would be easier to pick him up out of it for vet trips etc. 
Do you guys have travel carriers? Maybe post a picture, did anyone make one? I would love another DIY project!

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Even if you want a soft-sided one for carrying around or something, it's best to use a hard-sided one in the car. If you get into an accident, the hard sides of the carrier will prevent anything from crushing him, and they're instantly recognizable to rescue workers who are trained to look for animal carriers.

I had a soft sided one for Lily, that I bought from Nancy when she was selling hedgie supplies.



I did usually use it for things like vet trips or other outings (to my college for a presentation, etc.), but I always put it in the hard carrier for the car trip, then just took the soft carrier out when we got there.  I really liked that system since it didn't disrupt her quite as much if I could leave her in the soft carrier until I had to get her out for the vet or whatever.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG i want one of those carry bags....... 

And i agree, a hard sided carrier is best for travel.


----------

